# Born of Osiris - Follow the Signs (end riff)



## concertjunkie (Feb 21, 2011)

I posted this in another thread, but I figured it would get more attention here. 
Here is my attempt at the end riff of the new Born of Osiris song, "Follow the Signs"
I havent gotten the rhythm or harmony, but most of the lead should be correct
I am open for help in finishing this, and may try to get the rest of the song tabbed out, so download it and help out a fellow 7 stringer!

thanks!

BORN OF OSIRIS FOLLOW THE SIGNS END RIFF.gp5


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 3, 2011)

Download BORN OF OSIRIS FOLLOW THE SIGNS END RIFF.gp5 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way I tried my best.


----------



## concertjunkie (Mar 4, 2011)

Captain Shoggoth said:


> Download BORN OF OSIRIS FOLLOW THE SIGNS END RIFF.gp5 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way I tried my best.



there is a youtube vid of someone playing it, when I get back in town I will correct my tab and get it redone


----------

